
4 FCC commissioners support open Internet rule - gibsonf1
http://www.reuters.com/article/regulatoryNewsConsumerGoodsAndRetail/idUSN2237873320091022
======
JoeAltmaier
Regulation is helpful when a resource must be rationed e.g. airwaves, right-
of-way for roads, water power, clean air. But the Internet is essentially
limitless, bandwidth grows to exceed the ability to fill it (keep on
innovating folks!) Regulation should be in the law-enforcement arena, not
content nor access.

